# New cherry wood grips on my stainless



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Thought you guys would like to peep theas new grips.http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000/IMG_0514.jpg


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mentalcase said:


> Thought you guys would like to peep theas new grips.http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000/IMG_0514.jpg


Nice! :smt023

I believe I have the same type on my Kimber Pro CDP II


----------



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice grips.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Metalcase. You got the good looks covered. If it shoots as good as it looks you got one great 1911 pistol there. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Baldy.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice Looking.. Now if only these beautiful grips can continue to look this way after the first 500 rounds..


----------

